# [GREAT BRITAIN - UK] finding DTG printers



## RocCasual (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi all, looking for some recomedations for good quality reliable printers who do DTG as well as screenprinint etc, need to get some contacts and prices asap 

Cheers all


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

*Re: finding DTG printers*

We can't do screen printing but we have a DTG that prints black and darks as well as white and pale shirts.
Give me a call or drop me a line [email protected].


----------



## Krome Ink (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: finding DTG printers*

Hey I need these designs printed onto t-shirts Krome Ink - Coming Soon I have 300 t-shirts in total. 

Can you do it?


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

*Re: finding DTG printers*

can you send me the files best split them up into two emails


----------



## Invent Clothing (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: finding DTG printers*

our speciality


----------



## Krome Ink (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: finding DTG printers*

Excellent stuff. 

By files what files do you mean? The image files are on Krome Ink - Coming Soon


----------



## masif (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: finding DTG printers*



RocCasual said:


> Hi all, looking for some recomedations for good quality reliable printers who do DTG as well as screenprinint etc, need to get some contacts and prices asap
> 
> Cheers all


 
Hi 
we're Manchester based, we do DTG on light and dark garments. We also have screen printing and embroidery facilties.
We can also distress wash tees, we can relabel / brand / pack.
We also have a manufacturing facility that makes knitted accessories and knitwear.
We'd be happy to look at your requirements.
cheers
Tahir


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

*Re: finding DTG printers*

This is getting a busy one. 
When I say files I need a image sent to me of the artwork so I can do a sample thats the one on the front as well as the back as big as you can say 2mb each.


----------



## Krome Ink (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: finding DTG printers*

Hey it is all cool. This guy came through with what we want at the price we want. 

Embroidery And Garment Printing Specialists

And I am going to set up a store with thepeoplesartwork.co.uk for my other site Drunk Manager


----------



## Aekta Clothing (May 30, 2010)

*Re: finding DTG printers*

We do direct-to garment printing, are based in Wales, email; [email protected] for quotes.


----------



## Dave Roper Ltd (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: finding DTG printers*

craig , let em know were you are based i will put you in touch with a local printer


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can also find some great UK based t-shirt printers (DTG, Screen Printing, embroidery) here: United Kingdom - Europe - Browse Locations - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------

